# Trying to confirm correct coolant level in reservoir



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

I ran a search and there is still some confusion in my mind. Is the arrow on the coolant reservoir the min hot, min cold, max hot, or max cold? I already read the manual and it says coolant should be at the top of the arrow. But the manual doesn't say if the top of the arrow in min or max, hot or cold.

My car has been pretty constant as shown in the picture. The coolant is not at the top of the arrow, but about 1/2 inch below when completely (over night) cold. When warm it's a little higher of course. Is this where the coolant level should be?

Thank you!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You're two ribs low. The correct level is the top of the arrow just below the tank weld.


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

obermd said:


> You're two ribs low. The correct level is the top of the arrow just below the tank weld.


Okay... so if the correct level (cold) is the top of the arrow then the correct level (hot) is 1/2 or 3/4 inch above the top of the arrow?

I really wish the Cruze coolant reservoir simply had a "min" line and a "max" line so dummies like me could easily determine if the level is too high or too low.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Correct and agreed. There's enough pressure in the tank that the coolant won't rise too much past the arrow even when hot. If you open the cap you will see as much as half an inch level rise.


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

Okay I found a good thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/12117-how-much-coolant-burp-tank-3.html

According to posts #21-27 the top of the arrow is the max *hot* level. So cold, you want the coolant level to be 1/2 inch or so below the top of the arrow, which is about where mine is. If I'm reading this correctly...


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

So obermd do you think I should ask the service dept to "top off" the coolant? Or is my level in the acceptable range (assuming it stays at that level)? I don't want them to over fill either...

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

According to the GM on-line service manual, the top of the arrow is the "cold full" line. The fill procedure is to fill a cold engine to this line, start the engine and let it circulate the coolant. Refill to this line. Note the service procedure doesn't say to let the engine warm up, just circulate the coolant until it starts dripping back into the tank from the small upper hose. It takes maybe 30 seconds to get coolant dripping back into the tank from the small pressure return line.

As for your question, I would take my car in and get the coolant topped off and then keep an eye on it. There is some concern that the lower coolant level doesn't result in sufficient vapor pressure to prevent the coolant from boiling in the engine.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

As long as mine stays around 3/4 of a tank full I don't even worry about it. Being a pint low will not have an affect a 6.7 qt capacity system.


----------



## Stephen Andersen (Mar 1, 2020)

I just had a coolant leak fixed so of I am topping off I fill to the top line and I should have to worry about it being overfilled?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Read or reread this post: How much coolant in burp tank?

As I read the entire posting, I understand that the arrow is full cold.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

